# Medium spinning rod rated to 1/8 oz lures



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I’ve been using a ML St. Croix Premier and loving it, however I have been getting in to some big fish on the rivers that have really been testing the rod and are difficult to control. I’d like something with more power, yet still able to throw the 1/8 oz jigs that I enjoy so much on 10 lb Power Pro braid. Does anyone have any suggestions? Most M rods seem to be rated at heavier than 1/8, either 3/16 or 1/4 and up. I was looking around at BPS and the G Loomis E6X fits the bill. My budget is around $200 and preferably available at BPS/Cabela’s. I value sensitivity for finesse/tubes/jigs/differentiating rocks from fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

As for spinning rods, the St Croix Avid series has a couple of medium rods that are rated for 1/8 oz. lures, such as the AVS68MXF. They are in that price range and are a nice upgrade from the Premier in the sensitivity dept.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> As for spinning rods, the St Croix Avid series has a couple of medium rods that are rated for 1/8 oz. lures, such as the AVS68MXF. They are in that price range and are a nice upgrade from the Premier in the sensitivity dept.


Oh sweet! I didn’t realize different models of Avid in M power had different ratings! Thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

kingofamberley said:


> Oh sweet! I didn’t realize different models of Avid in M power had different ratings! Thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have steered you wrong on the model number. The AV63MXF is one that I believe is rated for 1/8 oz lures.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You can always start building your own You dont have to know how to do fancy butt wraps to build a nice rod I built a nice rod with a 6'8' blank that was rated ultra light that ive been using on smallmouths Was on the Huron in lower Mich and landed a 20,19,18,17,several 16s and 15s on this rod I love it I've never seen anything like it for sale Got the Blank at Janns I think it was a Rainshadow


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> You can always start building your own You dont have to know how to do fancy butt wraps to build a nice rod I built a nice rod with a 6'8' blank that was rated ultra light that ive been using on smallmouths Was on the Huron in lower Mich and landed a 20,19,18,17,several 16s and 15s on this rod I love it I've never seen anything like it for sale Got the Blank at Janns I think it was a Rainshadow


Thing is though, I like fancier things than I can possibly hope to build lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You can try high sticking to get on top of the fish


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Just my two cents, but if you want to throw 1/8 oz lures, you need a ML/Medium Light spinning reel. Those rods will handle the 1/8 oz part of your equation.....but they'll have less "backbone" then the Medium ones you're using now.
It's hard to expect a rod to cast a lure that only weighs 1/8 of an ounce......and still be stout enough to handle really big fish. Factor in some wind in your face...and it ain't gonna happen.
That said, my favorite spinning rods to fish are ML ones....unless I'm on Erie.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> Just my two cents, but if you want to throw 1/8 oz lures, you need a ML/Medium Light spinning reel. Those rods will handle the 1/8 oz part of your equation.....but they'll have less "backbone" then the Medium ones you're using now.
> It's hard to expect a rod to cast a lure that only weighs 1/8 of an ounce......and still be stout enough to handle really big fish. Factor in some wind in your face...and it ain't gonna happen.
> That said, my favorite spinning rods to fish are ML ones....unless I'm on Erie.


That’s my conundrum. 1/8 oz is about as heavy as I like to go in the shallow rivers with rocks everywhere, but these wipers and catfish are hard to control with my ML rod, hence wanting a M rod that can throw lighter lures. Maybe something with a soft tip would work better, or an especially stout ML.

Edit: I also want to add that 1/8 oz isn’t super light, compared to some of the stuff I throw on my L and UL rods in the creeks. In a shallower riverine environment, I seldom need to throw heavier than 1/8 to maintain contact with the bottom and still minimize snags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Something my buddy suggested is a longer rod, like a 7’6” ML. The longer rod would theoretically have a longer taper and thus a heavier butt section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

kingofamberley said:


> Something my buddy suggested is a longer rod, like a 7’6” ML. The longer rod would theoretically have a longer taper and thus a heavier butt section.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't hurt. One thing I've noticed over the years is that not all ML rods are the same. I have one or two from Berkley that are closer to Light Action. I have several from Bass Pro that are closer to Medium....but I still like them.
At 50 bucks a pop, you don't mind trying new rods to see what works best.
At 200 bucks a rod, you don't want to play that game.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fenwick has the elite tech series rods that are rated for 1/8oz. in medium xf action. Fits your price range with money to spare. I really like the cork on Fenwick rods. I personally use a St. Croix eyecon 6’3” MLXF for my creek/river smallie fishing. Have caught plenty 5lb+ smallies, cats and carp on it with no problems. It’s technically a vertical jigging rod so it’s really sensitive with plenty of backbone.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fenwick elite tech walleye 6'9 med. I use this rod for 90%of my spinning applications. I've caught everything from creek chubs to 50+# grass carp on it never any issues I typically throw 1/8-1/4 ounce jigs on it but fish 1/16 often on it as well it will handle it all. Hell I've even fished 1 ounce Erie deeries on it


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Fenwick Elite Tech Walleye is no joke one of the ones I’ve been considering lol. I wish it was made in America but such is life. I have an Elite Tech River Runner and I LOVE the cork on it. It’s very light and sensitive for them creek smallies too. Enough backbone to land the surprise 20” saugeye as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Fenwick elite tech walleye 6'9 med. I use this rod for 90%of my spinning applications. I've caught everything from creek chubs to 50+# grass carp on it never any issues I typically throw 1/8-1/4 ounce jigs on it but fish 1/16 often on it as well it will handle it all. Hell I've even fished 1 ounce Erie deeries on it


I've had that rod in my hand once at Cabelas and two more times at Erie Outfitters. It felt great.....but I put it down b/c of the Walleye Labeling.....as I was looking for a "bass" rod. I've been trying to find a Fenwick Eagle since then to handle.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a few e6x's and they're okay. They're definitely heavier than they should be. I would go with an Avid before an e6x. St. Croix's warranty and customer service is better. It's a shame G.Loomis quit making a lot of the fiber blend lines because they made a rod in the Bronzeback series I have that would've fit that bill well. It's 7'7" and rated 10-17 lb for deep water tube fishing and it's an awesome river rod that can handle and throw about anything.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

berkshirepresident said:


> I've had that rod in my hand once at Cabelas and two more times at Erie Outfitters. It felt great.....but I put it down b/c of the Walleye Labeling.....as I was looking for a "bass" rod. I've been trying to find a Fenwick Eagle since then to handle.


Don't pay attention to the walleye label. I use it for everything. It's my main spinning rod for bass as well.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I ended up ordering a Fenwick Elite Walleye, 6’6” medium. I will update when it arrives and I put it through its paces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I ended up ordering a Fenwick Elite Walleye, 6’6” medium. I will update when it arrives and I put it through its paces.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice! They are a light rod to begin with. Just make sure you register that sucker. Fenwicks tend to break easy,at least in my experience(I've owned and still own ALOT of fewicks)


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good choice! They are a light rod to begin with. Just make sure you register that sucker. Fenwicks tend to break easy,at least in my experience(I've owned and still own ALOT of fewicks)


That’s not incredibly encouraging lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

kingofamberley said:


> That’s not incredibly encouraging lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve never had one break. I’m not easy on my rods but don’t abuse them either.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

kingofamberley said:


> That’s not incredibly encouraging lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't break any easier than any other high quality sensitive rod out there


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> They don't break any easier than any other high quality sensitive rod out there


Imo they do


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> That’s not incredibly encouraging lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are worth it imo. They are my favorite rod,I just dont bye them as much because my st.croixs in the same price range seem indestructible compared to the fenwicks I've had. 
Maybe it's the cold wether i fish them in? Maybe it's a coincidence. But I have broken every single fenwick I've owned over time except a few cheaper hmx's.
But when I see a good deal on one I still grab it up


----------

